# Surveillance maison par facetime



## jogary (26 Novembre 2013)

Connaissez-vous ceci ? Cela fonctionne bien ? 
Question: comment enregistrer cela dans la console ? ( je ne connais pas cette pratique ) :
Des infos ?

* Utilisez FaceTime pour surveillez votre animal de compagnie *

Vous  connaissez tous FaceTime le logiciel de conversation vidéo made in  Apple. Vous allez voir ici une utilisation un peu particulière  la  surveillance vidéo !
 Tout le monde connait notre Floppy (lapin nain). Ces derniers temps  ce nétait pas la forme. Du coup, ça nous embêtait de la laisser seule à  la maison sans surveillance alors que lon était à 250 km delle. Ayant  des macs à la maison équipés de web cam plus FaceTime et ayant  également FaceTime sur liPad et iPhone je me suis dit pourquoi ne pas  utiliser ce système pour surveiller notre Floppy ?
 Trois problèmes se posaient :
1  Je ne voulais pas laisser mon ordi allumé toute la journée
2  FaceTime ne se lance pas tout seul
3  FaceTime ne sais pas décrocher automatiquement un appel FaceTime, dailleurs Floppy non plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Voici comment procéder :
 1  Lallumage et lextinction automatique du mac
 Cette première partie est vraiment un jeu denfant. Il vous suffit daller dans les préférences système, Economiseur dénergie



 Cliquez ensuite en bas à droite sur « Programmer  » et de compléter lheure pour démarrer le mac et lheure pour léteindre :



 2  Lancer FaceTime au démarrage
 Là aussi un jeu denfant. Il suffit daller à nouveau dans les  préférences système, puis Utilisateurs et groupes. Cliquez ensuite sur  longlet « Ouverture » et ajouter à laide du « + » lapplication  FaceTime :



 3  Le « décrochage » automatique dun appel FaceTime. Là nous  arrivons à la partie la plus intéressante car Apple ne permet pas de  faire ce genre de manipulation. Rassurez vous cest presque plus simple  que le reste une fois que lon connait la formule magique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nous allons non seulement faire un « décrochage » automatique mais en  plus nous allons uniquement lautoriser à un utilisateur spécifique.
 Attention ! un prérequis important. Il faut avoir 2 identifiants  Apple car il est impossible de sappeler soi-même, logique mais il faut y  penser 
 Tout dabord lancer lapplication Terminal (et oui ça se passe en  ligne de commande mais pas de panique) puis tapez les lignes suivantes :
 defaults write com.apple.FaceTime AutoAcceptInvites -bool YES
defaults write com.apple.FaceTime AutoAcceptInvitesFrom -array-add cedric@sartoo.fr
 où cedric@sartoo.fr est le mail de lID Apple appelant. Il est  également possible de mettre le n° de téléphone (iPhone) en remplaçant  le premier 0 par +33 le tout à la place du mail.

 Pour supprimer cette connexion automatique il suffit de taper dans le Terminal les lignes suivantes :
 defaults delete com.apple.FaceTime AutoAcceptInvites
defaults delete com.apple.FaceTime AutoAcceptInvitesFrom


----------



## foebb (13 Novembre 2017)

Hello !
Je déterre ce post car j'avais effectué cette manipe et cela fonctionnais bien, mais depuis les dernière maj et sur high sierra, cela ne fonctionne plus !
Comment puis-je retrouver cette fonction de décroché auto sur mon mac ?


----------



## arnaudfiquet (14 Novembre 2017)

foebb a dit:


> Hello !
> Je déterre ce post car j'avais effectué cette manipe et cela fonctionnais bien, mais depuis les dernière maj et sur high sierra, cela ne fonctionne plus !
> Comment puis-je retrouver cette fonction de décroché auto sur mon mac ?




Bonjour, j'ai exactement le meme problème. Avez vous trouvé une solution ?


----------

